

Ask HN: logging into News.YC on android? - stanleydrew

I can only remember two times that I've been able to log into HN from my android browser. Has anyone had more luck with this? Seems like cookies generally work in the android browser so I can't figure this out. Any pointers?
======
mbrubeck
I assume it's because HN sends the Set-Cookie header as part of an HTTP 302
redirect and expects the cookie to appear in the redirected request.
Apparently this is against the HTTP spec, and won't work in certain browsers:

[http://www.persistall.com/archive/2008/01/25/cookies--
redire...](http://www.persistall.com/archive/2008/01/25/cookies--redirects--
nightmares.aspx)

------
cperciva
I've managed to do this via Opera. It's not a solution I like -- I much prefer
the built-in web browser -- but it seems to work.

------
bockris
I have never been able to log into HN from my G1, so I'm interested in the
answer.

